# Nav Lights for inflatable dinghy's...WTH!!!!



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a 10' Avon. I have a set of LED nav lights for it. 

The white was a no brainer...

but may I ask when are the inflatable manufacturer's going to incorporate a place to put them on the bow of the damn thing?????!!!! 

So I am left having to jerry rig something on my $1000 + boat...that is going to look like xxx...come on...really, this cant be.  

Okay...I feel a little better now 

There must be a better way?????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If your dinghy is under seven meters and running at under seven knots, you don't need navigation lights, and can use a single all-around white light instead.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> If your dinghy is under seven meters and running at under seven knots, you don't need navigation lights, and can use a single all-around white light instead.


Please tell me you had to reference this. Tell me you didn't know this off the top of your head.


----------



## dealweb (Apr 24, 2007)

Link for reference: uscgboating.org/safety/fedreqs/equ_nav.htm


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I can neither confirm nor deny this. 


lbdavis said:


> Please tell me you had to reference this. Tell me you didn't know this off the top of your head.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> If your dinghy is under seven meters and running at under seven knots, you don't need navigation lights, and can use a single all-around white light instead.


According to my Navrules booklet with illustrations, the above works for international, but not for inland, which latter doesn't list the exemption for "under-7s". This seems strange, but that's what the book says.

So an attachment point for sidelights would be useful, and make your light display easier to understand than one all-round white, which could also be an anchored vessel.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

You might try something like this:

Portable LED Bow Light

They make both a bow version and stern version with a mount designed for inflatables. You then use epoxy to glue the mount down I believe.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

merlin2375 said:


> You might try something like this:
> 
> Portable LED Bow Light
> 
> They make both a bow version and stern version with a mount designed for inflatables. You then use epoxy to glue the mount down I believe.


Yup, thats what I have...thanks...But my point being that if you spend mucho denero on these inflatables, don't you think they could incorporate a bow light or at least a place to secure one, like they do (or try to do) for the oars????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe you are correct. The under seven meter exclusion is only international rules.


nolatom said:


> According to my Navrules booklet with illustrations, the above works for international, but not for inland, which latter doesn't list the exemption for "under-7s". This seems strange, but that's what the book says.
> 
> So an attachment point for sidelights would be useful, and make your light display easier to understand than one all-round white, which could also be an anchored vessel.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Chef,
This reminds me of the old shoulder harnesses in American cars when shoulder harnesses first became a required item. When not in use you were supposed to somehow re-stow them under a clip above the door and when in use they cut right across your neck regardless of your height. Apparently the manufacturers didn't think anybody was actually going to use them. When you bought this boat, did you ask for the marine version?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sway-

They sold him the Chesapeake version... the real bluewater version has the nav lights and a battery box as part of the kit.



sailaway21 said:


> Chef,
> This reminds me of the old shoulder harnesses in American cars when shoulder harnesses first became a required item. When not in use you were supposed to somehow re-stow them under a clip above the door and when in use they cut right across your neck regardless of your height. Apparently the manufacturers didn't think anybody was actually going to use them. When you bought this boat, did you ask for the marine version?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Last time it came off I glued that rubber mount back onto the boat using a super glue "Gel", so far it's held for a couple years but I always expect it to fall off again.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

capttb said:


> Last time it came off I glued that rubber mount back onto the boat using a super glue "Gel", .


did the same on ours


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dock Monitor has his mounted to his hat.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Sway-
> 
> They sold him the Chesapeake version... the real bluewater version has the nav lights and a battery box as part of the kit.


  

The New England version comes with a heater, windshield, enclosed inflatable cabin, ice-breaking bow, special Ice-chopping prop and free insurance that you can use for "All 90 Days" of the season.



"Chesapeake Version" indeed....


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> The New England version comes with a heater, windshield, enclosed inflatable cabin, ice-breaking bow, special Ice-chopping prop and free insurance that you can use for "All 90 Days" of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> "Chesapeake Version" indeed....


You can also thank global warming that you now have a 90 season !


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I frostbite, so I have a six-month season.


Freesail99 said:


> You can also thank global warming that you now have a 90 season !


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

MANY states require ALL powered vessels to have nav lights in inland waters.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

From memory and I could be mistaken the 7 knot limit is for boats not capable of exceeding it not operating under it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

chris_gee said:


> From memory and I could be mistaken the 7 knot limit is for boats not capable of exceeding it not operating under it.


You are correct:

_If your power-driven vessel is less than 23 feet/7 meters in length and its maximum speed cannot exceed 7 knots, then it may display an all-round white light, and if practicable, sidelights instead of the lights prescribed previously. (For International Rules only)_

How you can be sure of that, I don't know.


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Any gas-powered dinghy needs lights in Florida.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you saying that if you used a Torqueedo, you wouldn't need nav lights??? I don't think so.


sander06 said:


> Any gas-powered dinghy needs lights in Florida.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Still no responses with a better solution than epoxying on something to the front of the inflatable? We're looking for a solution too...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...there's th suction cup mount too...
Portable LED Bow Navigation Light - Suction Cup Mount from Wholesale Marine


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

merlin2375 said:


> You might try something like this:Portable LED Bow Light
> They make both a bow version and stern version with a mount designed for inflatables. You then use epoxy to glue the mount down I believe.


 The PO of my boat and dingy glued that round mounting bracket to the outboard at least 5 years ago. I've never even used it but that puts the light up higher and the mount is out of the way whether the light is inserted into the mount or not and secured to a better gluing surface.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Well...there's th suction cup mount too...
> Portable LED Bow Navigation Light - Suction Cup Mount from Wholesale Marine


Better order several if you are going to stick that on an inflatable and bounce through any chop.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

To clarify what I was originally trying to say...

*I think it is pathetic and unacceptable that these inflatable manufactures, especially one like Avon, do not have the forward thinking to add a useful and proper navigation light support/bracket or a light itself!!!!*

I am about to write Avon and tell them just what I think about their inability to even offer it as a option. They could easily, for a small percentage of what the boat cost to build, add either a attachment point for one of those lights like above, or they could install a bow light right on the thing with the ability to easily change out the batteries.

Do they think people don't operate these at night???????? Screw the rules...I want to be seem and identified by others (even if I have joked otherwise in other threads) with a red/green bow light and white all around at the stern that looks like more than an afterthought POS.

Okay, back to regular programming


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

An interesting observation...

My boat is under 7m and my motor pushes it at maybe 5 kts, so I can use an all around while motoring unless under state jurisdiction. Then if I use the sails or scull to move silently I can just use a flashlight as needed, but if I crank up the motor, which provides an audible cue that I am moving about, I have to have proper nav lights. I think the narrow part of the Pamlico, which is fast becoming my favorite haunt, is subject to state regs. I was planning to get lights anyway, but its an interesting note.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

DON'T ROCK THE BOAT!!!!! You know that if Avon adds a 45 dollar nav light they will raise the price 150 and the west manure version will go up 200!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Too late Ragtime


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Chef,
Please record the conversation. I'm going to really like hearing it. "Oh, you actually want to operate our boat in water, at night?"


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

yea, exactly, I cant wait for the response, if I get one?


----------

